# Replacement Room Thermostat



## billsack (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi there,

I have just bought a Drayton Digistat RF3 wireless programmable room thermostat. Problem is when I tried to wire it into the boiler I got stuck and was unsure about how exactly to do it!

I figure the thermostat just wires in to replace the existing boiler only thermostat. The problem is that the four wires going into this unit were only labled P1, P2, A1, A2. I have no idea which ones are live and neutral and which ones control the switch.

Can anyone help please. I would really appreciate it.

Thanks very much.


----------



## plunger595 (Sep 16, 2006)

There are many different types of thermostats, depending on what type of heat/cool system you have.    You need to read the specs for the new one to determine if it is compatible with your system.


----------



## manolok (Oct 4, 2006)

You'll have to give some details about the boiler you want it to conect it too.


----------

